# Dip Pen



## SerenityWoodWorks (Feb 3, 2013)

Can you use a reg feed and nib as a dip pen? if not..a link for dip kits?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Feb 3, 2013)

No not really 

And yes


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 4, 2013)

Gosh, this is good news. To this point I made dip pen holders by lathing a piece of material to  hold the section and then reduced the point to hold the nib. Buying these makes it really easy. Are they made in the U.S.?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 4, 2013)

You can also use the kit nibs without the feeds to fit in the inserts.  The above link is good for a few inserts, if you want to buy in bulk at a better price go to Styles and Bates in the UK.  They will ship to the US.

Calligraphy Nib Inserts LCALIG_MST from Stiles and Bates


----------

